# Drylock?



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Has anyone used the product for Menards called WaterTite? Is it comparable to drylock? The folks at Menards showed me this when I asked for Drylock.
Suggestions? 

ps. for sealing tombstones.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is it this product?

http://paint-and-supplies.hardwares...rproofing/zinsser-watertite-paint-265314.aspx

The MSDS says it's solvent based which might make it unsuitable for sealing tombstones made of foam.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

IT is , but they have a latex version also, which is what I was looking at.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at something like Hard-Coat
http://www.precisionboard.com/textures_coatings.php#pb-hard-coat
You can apply it to almost anything, including styrofoam and apply it as thin or as thick as you like. You can use any paint or finish on it, and it cleans up with water.
Truly amazing stuff!


----------

